# Wound care billing



## Shawna Paul (Nov 28, 2012)

Can anyone please guide me to good source for information on coding and billing for wound care.  We have a provider who is interested in getting extra training in wound care speciality and the clinic has asked me about billing for these services.  

Any help or info is much appreciated. 

Shawna


----------



## espressoguy (Nov 28, 2012)

http://www.podiatrytoday.com/ along with its associated websites has a wealth of information regarding wound care.


----------



## Shawna Paul (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks for the information.  I will look at the website.  I really did not know where to begin looking.


----------

